# Ducks in College Station area



## codymalin92 (Nov 21, 2011)

So I just moved off to Aggieland this year and it's hard for me to drive home 3 hours every weekend to stay on the ducks. I've heard of a few people hunting around the college station area but I have no idea where to even begin. Does anyone know or has ever duck hunted around here?


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

You're gonna need to get out and do some leg work to find birds and find landowners that are willing to let you hunt their place. There is not a lot of public hunting in that area. Obviously, Lake Somerville (A&M Duck Club) is public but it's REALLY low and rarely holds good numbers bc there is too much hunting pressure.

Try and find access to private land along the Brazos River or the Navasota River, those two corridors are probably your best bet and should produce some quality birds!!

Best of luck in your search!!


----------



## aggie2015 (Dec 9, 2010)

Im in college station and got a good full spread and a buddy with a good boat blind if u ever find anything


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Find a land owner that steel creek runs through. I use to do very good on steel creek. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Can you hunt Gibbons Creek legally?? If so it should be some good hunting..


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

I don't think Gibbon's Creek is open to public hunting... Fishing yes, hunting no!!


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

You cannot hunt Gibbons...


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

The WMA's along the Yegua used to be money but all those dried up. From what I was told the aluminum plant in Dime Box moved their waterlines which caused the Yegua to dry up in those areas. When I was still in school I used to hunt in Hearne, Kurten all the way up to Normangee. Make friends with people who have land close that have farm tanks. You'd be surprised at how many ducks you can shoot hunting tanks. Use small spreads and get a mojo. Call mostly using your whistles and use your mallard calls sparingly. For some reason all of the ducks I've shot hunting farm tanks are all very mature ducks and can be tough to decoy. But you'll be surprised, I even shot some geese in Kurten a few times. Don't be afraid to contact land owners, most will think you're crazy to want to try and shoot ducks on there land, but will be surprised when you do. There's a lot of friendly people in that area and as long as you're respectful, most won't have a problem. I've also heard the Navasota river bottom can be lights out so you may want to look into that


----------



## codymalin92 (Nov 21, 2011)

So I take it that locating stock ponds are my best bet?


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Yep, unless you want to pay for a guide around there. You could get a public hunting permit, but I'm more than willing to bet that most of those spots are dried up by now.


----------



## codymalin92 (Nov 21, 2011)

I can't pay for a guide as much as I hunt haha. But I already have my public hunt permit for back home.


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

They aren't many places around here. Only way is to find people from around here and get to know them. Not alot of water either


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

With all those cows and farms, you guys ought to have tanks and ponds all over the place. Google Earth is your friend.


----------



## codymalin92 (Nov 21, 2011)

I've never really done much tank hunting, a little out in west texas at the deer lease. Most of the times they were just jump shooting birds that stopped overnight. Are there actually tanks out there that are productive to hunt throughout the morning like over a spread and not just a one sneak ambush shoot.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

codymalin92 said:


> I've never really done much tank hunting, a little out in west texas at the deer lease. Most of the times they were just jump shooting birds that stopped overnight. Are there actually tanks out there that are productive to hunt throughout the morning like over a spread and not just a one sneak ambush shoot.


Heck ya there are! They are usually only good for one hunt though, then you gotta let it sit for 2-3 weeks and let new birds pile in.

Tanks are just like any other body of water, except this year, what tanks do have water are going to be slap full of ducks.

Only problem I have seen with them though is that its a fast a furious hunt with only a handful of groups coming in. A few volleys and it drives the ducks to other, un-manned tanks.

Setting up is more productive than jump shooting. Jump shooting various tanks on the property will drive the birds to a complete different property... where as just setting up and hunting one will allow the birds to just jump to the next tank... allowing them to return to your hunted tank much sooner after you shoot it.

Tanks near a agricultural source will be productive throughout the morning, but most will be done within 30 minutes of shooting time.

Thats just my experience with tanks though. Just like everywhere else, there are larger roost lakes/ponds. So dont shoot those if you find one.


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Definately gonna have to find private tanks. Somerville is closed to duck hunting this year due to low water. 

Good luck in your search and don't give up too easilly. I've been looking in this area for a place to hunt as well as a place for my retriever club to host a hunt test. No luck on either as most of the land owners I know have no water.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

When I was in college there, we took my 10' mowdy and launched it in the navasota river under the bridge and ran west in it. Bunch of stuff to hit but we had some good days in there. There are plenty of logs in the river you can park your boat and take cover.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Blue Fury said:


> When I was in college there, we took my 10' mowdy and launched it in the navasota river under the bridge and ran west in it. Bunch of stuff to hit but we had some good days in there. There are plenty of logs in the river you can park your boat and take cover.


The Nacasota River is no longer considered to be a navigable waterway, thus public hunting is not allowed... You have to access the river from private land!


----------

